# strange humming noise sounds like tires.



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

just wondering if anyone has had this problem? when im going decent speeds i can hear this kinda humming noise. sounds like an engine winding down if when the car slows down but its not. i hit the clutch in and although the engine stops making noise, this humming is still there winding down slowly as the car is slowing down. maybe its the tires? sounds a bit loud for tires though. i thought maybe something was rubbing so i checked the splash guards but doens' tseem like naything is making noises. any help would be useful.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

My uncle had a similar problem with his Chev Blazer and he ahd it inspected at the dealership since it is under warranty. It turns out it was his driver side wheel bearing that needs to be replaced.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i just had the wheel hub bearing replaced. cost me like 200 bucks


----------



## mge_1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Tickwomp said:


> just wondering if anyone has had this problem? when im going decent speeds i can hear this kinda humming noise. sounds like an engine winding down if when the car slows down but its not. i hit the clutch in and although the engine stops making noise, this humming is still there winding down slowly as the car is slowing down. maybe its the tires? sounds a bit loud for tires though. i thought maybe something was rubbing so i checked the splash guards but doens' tseem like naything is making noises. any help would be useful.



ok ya i have a similar problem... now i dont check this forum much but if someone has any info please email me at [email protected]

my 02 sentra specv [110K miles] humming or buzzing sound is coming from the front of the car also.

it starts to humm or buzz as soon as i start driving and it gets louder as i get to 60mph. its at its loudest at 60mph and kinda dies down the faster i go from there.

now the humming or buzzing sound happens only when i am going straight or turning right.

the sound stops when i turn the steering wheel slightly to the left or i actually make a left turn.

could it be the car's cv joints? but i also checked and verified all cv joint boots are intacked with no cracks or tears...

what could it be? wheel hub? if so the sound of a bad wheel hub should be a thumping noise right? this sound i am talking about is sure not a thumping sound but a buzzing or humming sound.

i also rotated the wheels and its still there.

i can't figure it out and its driving me nuts since its pretty annoying. you know what i mean?

if anyone have any slight clue or have experience what i am going through with my specv please let me know. thank you.

marc enriquez
www.revtechracing.com
aim: mjcorp7652
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

:cheers: I think its a bearing... Because my friends car had a similar problem like you have... but it was on his NX 2000... Did it sound like it was growling at you then when you like turn the wheel slightly then sound goes away? :fluffy:


----------



## larinah (May 14, 2003)

*Try Inspect ur tires*

If Its more of a thumping noise inspect ur tire sidewalls for bumps especially on the inside., If you have no bumps on tires then check ur struts for wear or looseness.


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

Do you have new tires? If so then its probly just that...When i first bought my se-r it had new Yokohama 420's  & they hummed pretty loud when i was going fast, but once they got worn in a bit it went away.


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

I have had problems with both the CV joints and the wheel bearings. I would lean twords the bearings - they give off a softer humm when just cruising . My CV joints tended to be louder when turning. And I had one bearing that only lasted about a year before it started acting up again.


----------



## matosmalo (Jul 27, 2005)

MNPULSAR said:


> I have had problems with both the CV joints and the wheel bearings. I would lean twords the bearings - they give off a softer humm when just cruising . My CV joints tended to be louder when turning. And I had one bearing that only lasted about a year before it started acting up again.



I read this in some nissan related forum... might be related. My car gets this humming and has a Hitachi brand starter motor.

Some of the early B14 200SX (95 and 96) came with a Hitachi starter, this starter has some defect with a mechanism that creates the humming, others and later models that came with a Mitsubishi starter did not make the noise.

Not sure if this is the same thing you guys refer to as the "noise" but here is the article: http://www.se-r.net/car_info/problems/index.html#starter squeal


----------



## dkdeleon (Jul 28, 2005)

check you slash guard around the wheels to see if it has come loose,make sure all fasteners are installed. i has the same problem a year ago and this is what it was.


----------



## mge_1 (Apr 4, 2005)

dkdeleon said:


> check you slash guard around the wheels to see if it has come loose,make sure all fasteners are installed. i has the same problem a year ago and this is what it was.


I found out what where this humming noise is coming from. The passenger side axle bearing. Anyone heard of this? There is this bearing assembly right on the drive axles. I had the car on the lift and had it put into gear and when it started spinning I heard it loud and clear its coming from this axle bearing.

Now the question is where can I get these parts besides the dealership.

Get back at me folks. Thanks.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

If you're talking about the carrier bearing in the middle of the right axle, I'm not sure. I just replaced the entire axle a few days ago. Cost was around $70 for reman with lifetime warranty from Autozone. Helluva lot easier than pressing bearings. Also, if you include where you live in your personal description, you might get better responses from people close to your area.


----------



## mge_1 (Apr 4, 2005)

nova73guy said:


> If you're talking about the carrier bearing in the middle of the right axle, I'm not sure. I just replaced the entire axle a few days ago. Cost was around $70 for reman with lifetime warranty from Autozone. Helluva lot easier than pressing bearings. Also, if you include where you live in your personal description, you might get better responses from people close to your area.


YES YES thats the bearing I am talking about. It sure is right in the middle of the right (passenger) axle. So you got a reman from Autozone. Great lead buddy. Thanks!!!

I am in Central NJ. I'll try autozone or advance auto. So you just ordered the whole axle right?


----------



## Boriquitoboy (Dec 18, 2005)

mge_1 said:


> I found out what where this humming noise is coming from. The passenger side axle bearing. Anyone heard of this? There is this bearing assembly right on the drive axles. I had the car on the lift and had it put into gear and when it started spinning I heard it loud and clear its coming from this axle bearing.
> 
> Now the question is where can I get these parts besides the dealership.
> 
> Get back at me folks. Thanks.




I have the same exact sound and all of the discriptions of your problem right now on my 96 Sentra, im glad that i found this forum topic in a yahoo search. I knew that this forum would help me. I know it was directed to somebody else, but thanx alot guys for the help.


----------

